# For car freaks only



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

Who make better cars? Ford or GM? I think GM 

Oh and you can talk about other car stuff to, like u know......whatever!


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2005)

foreign only.  I'll never buy an american car


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2005)

ditto LAM..do you drive an audi?


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

It's a shame we can't make better cars, although I do think we have improved...damn where's that American pride.

I prefer GM's over Ford, they are easier to work on.


----------



## Du (May 26, 2005)

Chevy


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> ditto LAM..do you drive an audi?



yep. switched from BMW's to Audi's for a while.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 26, 2005)

American Muscle, GM.


----------



## drew.haynes (May 26, 2005)

GM

I drive an LT1 Trans Am!


----------



## Stu (May 27, 2005)

I'd much rather have a european car


----------



## Du (May 27, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> American Muscle, GM.


You see next years Monte Carlo?


----------



## oilfield (May 27, 2005)

I have owned both Ford, Chevy, and Foreign.  I like some fords and I like some Chevys and i like some of the Foriegn.   As far as small trucks and SUV's i like the Fords.  As far as the big trucks and SUV's i like the chevy's.  As far as the small cars I like the Honda's   When it comes to Paint Finish the chevy sucks ass.  The Ford is really good and holds up decent.  The finish on the honda is good but the paint seems to be soft and scratchs easy.  As of right now I own a Ford Explorer, Chevy Silverado and a Acura Integra.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 27, 2005)

303 horsepower, 323 lbs-ft. toques


----------



## musclepump (May 27, 2005)

Monte Carlo.

 And we're done.


----------



## drickanderson (May 27, 2005)

GM all the way. I've owned 2 Chevy Suburbans now, and they're awesome.


----------



## drew.haynes (May 27, 2005)

Same LS4 motor as the upcoming GXP I believe... unfortunately both FWD.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

Ford---

Fix Or Repair Daily.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

I do like Mustangs though.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

oilfield said:
			
		

> I have owned both Ford, Chevy, and Foreign.  I like some fords and I like some Chevys and i like some of the Foriegn.   As far as small trucks and SUV's i like the Fords.  As far as the big trucks and SUV's i like the chevy's.  As far as the small cars I like the Honda's   When it comes to Paint Finish the chevy sucks ass.  The Ford is really good and holds up decent.  The finish on the honda is good but the paint seems to be soft and scratchs easy.  As of right now I own a Ford Explorer, Chevy Silverado and a Acura Integra.


Nice choices.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

American muscle is right, GS....


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

I have a 2003 Dodge SRT-4, 269whp 284ftq host won't work but i have pics


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> American muscle is right, GS....


OOOHHH, is that yours? I always loved  Chargers, that and the Cuda.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I have a 2003 Dodge SRT-4, 269whp 284ftq host won't work but i have pics


You host them on IM.


----------



## BronzeGuy (May 27, 2005)

I think Ford can make a good car...  I can't think of one now, but for some reason I think that...

I prefer GM, only because there are 2 cars that GM makes, one of which I WILL figure out some way to buy...  the GTO or the CTS-V  They're both damn fast.  They've got what GM does best... a great V8, and what the europeans do best... a finely tuned suspension.

I'm not exclusive to American cars, however.  I think that Nissan/Infinity can do amazing things, and would not turn down a G35 or M45 if one were offered to me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

It's a Challenger R/T Min


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It's a Challenger R/T Min


OOPS my bad, still a sweat car.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You host them on IM.



how do i do that??? I always use imageshack and they suck


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

I use imageshack and it works just fine.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I use imageshack and it works just fine.



you don't like me do you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

You should use photobucket Joe  It's much better, easier and I really like it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OOPS my bad, still a sweat car.




Oh, no big!


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> you don't like me do you


Now why would you say that now? 
Here, I use this link instead, try it next time.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You should use photobucket Joe  It's much better, easier and I really like it.


Must look into that one.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

http://img235.echo.cx/img235/4411/mybaby0190go.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

Do it like this.


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

Fitsgirl u have some nice tits! Uh-oh, I just got a boner!


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

that's my car


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

You used photobucket I see.  

Was it free?


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

joesmooth20..............Your car is ugly


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> joesmooth20..............Your car is ugly


    2 things ya don't call ugly...kids and a man's car.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> joesmooth20..............Your car is ugly



thanks dude  i think i'm gonna cry now  did you see the
12sec 1/4 mile time slip? i would like to see your car run that!

photobucket was free yes


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

I think that trans Am I'm fin to get will best that


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I think that trans Am I'm fin to get will best that



what you just said made no sense. Were you trying to say that a Trans Am 
will beat me. I really doubt it since i have smoked like 6 of them and countless
Camaro's and Mustangs. Power to weight ratio. You would know that if you 
knew anything about cars which I highly doubt you do


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> what you just said made no sense. Were you trying to say that a Trans Am
> will beat me. I really doubt it since i have smoked like 6 of them and countless
> Camaro's and Mustangs. Power to weight ratio. You would know that if you
> knew anything about cars which I highly doubt you do



Listen asshole! V8, 325hp! You beat that! I dont think so buddy!


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

What type of car is that? An SRT Neon? 2005?


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

325hp to the crank there bud. 3900lb car 275whp max. my car weighs 2800lbs
and has 269whp do the math.


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

0-60 5.6? 2970lbs


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

How much did your car cost? More than 15G's?


----------



## GSXR750 (May 27, 2005)

American Rice. With drag radials on, I'll give you a whoopin.


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> American Rice. With drag radials on, I'll give you a whoopin.


Tell him again      

Oh and whats the difference between a firebird and a firehawk?


----------



## GSXR750 (May 27, 2005)

It goes Firebird (V6), Trans Am(V8), Trans Am WS6 (Fully Loaded Trans Am),
and Firehawk (Special Edition V8).
The Firehawk is basically a WS6.  SLP (   performance company) put a performance package together for the Trans Am. Pontiac named it the Firehawk.


----------



## ReelBigFish (May 27, 2005)

The Firehawk has the LS1 doesn't it? Me personally as far is cars, I like the car by its performance, styling,....etc. I dont hate on any car just cause its foreign or domestic. I like Ford and GM both for their trucks and their orig. muscle cars and their more recent trans ams. and the 3rd. Camaros. I also like Japanese cars as well.  I've never really been a big fan of european cars but I do have to say the A.M. Vanquish is one bad ass mofo.


----------



## oilfield (May 27, 2005)

I like to tinker with cars and truck.  Had a S-10 and it was bad ass looking but it was a P.O.S.  i had 33" BFG's prerunner front fenders and bedsides and a stereo that would just rock.  4-12's all in a fiberglass encloser.  but i had to rebuild the front end 3 times the interior rattled after 3 months of owning the truck.  the only solid thing on the truck was the engine  the paint was good after i repainted and wet sanded and buffed.   had purple flames painted down the side of it.    and even after all the problems i still miss it.  it was very fun to drive and drew alot of attention.    Now working on silverado and hope its as badass one day.   I think it will hold up alot better.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

I am a GM fan myself...one day I hope to own a 66 or 67 chevelle  and your right Mino....GMs are WAY easier to work on


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

Mopars or no car !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

except for the occassional, Mazerati, 'Vette or Porsche


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> How much did your car cost? More than 15G's?



mine is a 2003, I bought with 10k on it for $14,000. I stripped the trunk out
and that shaved off over a 100lbs. My car is not stock. Thus why it makes 
more HP. I have raced Trans am's and firebirds and camaro's. LS1's and they
come close but cannot beat me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

Nice cars GW


----------



## b_reed23 (May 28, 2005)

Gary does it for the chicks


----------



## god hand (May 28, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> mine is a 2003, I bought with 10k on it for $14,000. I stripped the trunk out
> and that shaved off over a 100lbs. My car is not stock. Thus why it makes
> more HP. I have raced Trans am's and firebirds and camaro's. LS1's and they
> come close but cannot beat me.



Then you cant compare what u have done. Thats like me putting flowmasters on a Trans Am sayng it can beat a Vette (Which it still wont be able to!) But I'm just saying.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Listen asshole! V8, 325hp! You beat that! I dont think so buddy!


  You can actually sit here and try to brag about a 325 hp V8.
   How old are you?     That's hilarious!  You must have been joking.

 Now here is a factory Chevrolet 502 big block that we just dropped into this fine 67 RS/SS Camaro. Ignore the 396 emblem on the air cleaner, and focus on the "502" on the valve covers. This baby is running a 4:11 posi 12 bolt rear end with a Turbo 400 transmission. At 40-50 mph I could stab the accelerator and light the tires. This baby has so much power, the tricky part is being able to harness it to the ground. The next step will be adding some slicks. This will be for completely dry runs of course .  Adding a little water could prove to be pretty hazardous with those babies.







 The beauty of this 502 factory crated Chevrolet motor is that it incredibly can still run on pump gas, and best of all comes with a factory warranty.  

   Now what were you saying about 325 horsepower?   



     There will always be cars out there that are faster than others, but when you brag at least have something to brag about  Hell even this 502 can be blown away by some of the monster motors out there, but at least it produces some respectable power.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Randy.  Is that your beast?  If so you are Launching my friend.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> .


 
NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelBigFish (May 28, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You can actually sit here and try to brag about a 325 hp V8.
> How old are you?    That's hilarious! You must have been joking.
> 
> Now here is a factory Chevrolet 502 big block that we just dropped into this fine 67 RS/SS Camaro. Ignore the 396 emblem on the air cleaner, and focus on the "502" on the valve covers. This baby is running a 4:11 posi 12 bolt rear end with a Turbo 400 transmission. At 40-50 mph I could stab the accelerator and light the tires. This baby has so much power, the tricky part is being able to harness it to the ground. The next step will be adding some slicks. This will be for completely dry runs of course . Adding a little water could prove to be pretty hazardous with those babies.
> ...


DAMN!!!! Can you post some pics of the whole car too? I can't wait to have my dream car some day. A 69 GTO Judge but don't konw if i wanna put the 455 in it or go bigger...guess if the time ever comes i'll make up my mind.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Hi Randy.  Is that your beast?  If so you are Launching my friend.


  Hi GSX,  
   Unfortunately that one isn't mine.  
 I just sold my 68 Camaro to my buddy, who then sold it and turned around and bought this one. He's been paying me to help him complete the restoration. He picked the car up for like 30,000.00 with the understanding that the original 396 had matching serial numbers. The seller for some reason then found that it wasn't original and knocked 10 grand off the price. Now having 10 grand to work with, he picked up the 502 crated motor and we dropped it in.    Let me try to dig up a picture of the whole car.

 Here's a side shot of the car... had to blacken the background cause the photo sucked... But this gives you an idea of what the car looks like.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 29, 2005)

Would've been nice to have matching #'s, oh well. You should talk him into stickin it on a dyno and see what you can pull out of it.  Ha, You get a 502 instead. Thats sick.
Where was the motor from?


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hi GSX,
> Unfortunately that one isn't mine.
> I just sold my 68 Camaro to my buddy, who then sold it and turned around and bought this one. He's been paying me to help him complete the restoration. He picked the car up for like 30,000.00 with the understanding that the original 396 had matching serial numbers. The seller for some reason then found that it wasn't original and knocked 10 grand off the price. Now having 10 grand to work with, he picked up the 502 crated motor and we dropped it in.    Let me try to dig up a picture of the whole car.
> 
> Here's a side shot of the car... had to blacken the background cause the photo sucked... But this gives you an idea of what the car looks like.



one my gf's has the exact car sitting in her garage, it has matching serials. it's her neighbors car he wants 40k for it.  anyone interested that wants the contact info PM me.


----------



## LexusGS (May 30, 2005)

Lol, although i think both corps are total crap, I'd go with Ford. 
I used to have a 00 chevy malibu, crap broke down at 18,500 miles.
Had to replace the whole cooling system cos the air wouldnt work. 
Thanks goodness it was still under warranty. Ford's car's are pretty bland but at least they are Somewhat. I say this again, somewhat reliable.
But I switched to a lexus, no problems at all, had it for 3 years now.


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2005)

Gone at 18.5K? Damn thats fucked up!


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> one my gf's has the exact car sitting in her garage, it has matching serials. it's her neighbors car he wants 40k for it. anyone interested that wants the contact info PM me.


 That's funny you say that Lam, my friend just informed me the other day that he was putting his up for auction for 40 grand.   He said he thinks he might get up to 50g's.   Who knows! there are always collectors willing to give top dollar for the right car.  His doesn't have the matching numbers, but the factory crated 502 is going for about 10 grand...It's a pretty fine motor.  

 If I was buying a collector piece myself though and paying that much, I would definately want the matching #'s.   I could always drop a 502 in, but still have the matching motor stashed away for value sake .


----------



## Grandsport (Feb 1, 2007)

*chevy*

i say chevy all the way there is nothing better then new chevys and old chevys they have big motors and they look good.

i have a 1999 chevy taho and a 1997 chevy silverado they are both nice trucks

so chevy all the way


----------

